# A few issues



## AlanFilmar5990 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey guys, just a quick question here. I've just installed FreeBSD from scratch but I think it didn't install correctly. I'm missing binaries like ipconfig and yum also there's no GUI interface. Additionally, it seems that `attrib -s` doesn't work and returns an error of simply 
	
	



```
command not found
```
 Can someone help a poor newbie out? :\

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 26, 2013)

ipconfig is a Windows program, FreeBSD uses ifconfig(8). yum is a Linux program, FreeBSD uses ports and packages.

FreeBSD does not have a default GUI.  Many are available to install from the ports and packages above.  PC-BSD is FreeBSD that installs a GUI by default.

attrib is a DOS/Windows program.  The FreeBSD equivalent is chmod(1).


----------

